
The Daily Mail asked us to hack their journalists. Here’s what went wrong - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/security/the-daily-mail-asked-us-to-hack-their-journalists/
======
teslademigod1
Pen testing requires that people not be aware they're getting attacked.

